# Anyone Interested In Doing An NFL Pool For Fun?



## Zand (Sep 6, 2006)

We could just use this topic and every week people can post their picks. Every game won will recieve that person a point and standings will be created. Anyone can join in whenever, but if someone participates in all 17 weeks, obviously they'll be behind. I just figured there's quite a few football fans here and we could try this.

Week 1 Schedule

Thursday, September 7

Miami @ Pittsburgh

Sunday, September 10

Atlanta @ Carolina
Baltimore @ Tampa Bay
Buffalo @ New England
Cincinnati @ Kansas City
Denver @ St. Louis
New Orleans @ Cleveland
NY Jets @ Tennessee
Philadelphia @ Houston
Seattle @ Detroit
Chicago @ Green Bay
Dallas @ Jacksonville
San Francisco @ Arizona
Indianapolis @ NY Giants

Monday, September 11

Minnesota @ Washington
San Diego @ Oakland


I'll post my picks in a few seconds and I'd like everyone to try to format it the way I do. Just put your pick next to every game.

ALL posts for Week 1 must be in by 8:00 PM EDT on Thursday. Any posts or edits made between then and Sunday at noon will have the Pittsburgh vs Miami game disqualified. Any posts or edits after noon on Sunday will have the entire week disqualified.


----------



## Zand (Sep 6, 2006)

Thursday, September 7

Miami @ Pittsburgh: Miami

Sunday, September 10

Atlanta @ Carolina: Carolina
Baltimore @ Tampa Bay: Tampa Bay
Buffalo @ New England: New England
Cincinnati @ Kansas City: Kansas City
Denver @ St. Louis: Denver
New Orleans @ Cleveland: Cleveland
NY Jets @ Tennessee: Tennessee
Philadelphia @ Houston: Philadelphia
Seattle @ Detroit: Seattle
Chicago @ Green Bay: Chicago
Dallas @ Jacksonville: Dallas
San Francisco @ Arizona: Arizona
Indianapolis @ NY Giants: NY Giants

Monday, September 11

Minnesota @ Washington: Minnesota
San Diego @ Oakland: San Diego


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thursday, September 7

Miami @ Pittsburgh: Pittsburgh

Sunday, September 10

Atlanta @ Carolina: Carolina
Baltimore @ Tampa Bay: Tampa Bay
Buffalo @ New England: New England
Cincinnati @ Kansas City: Cincinnati
Denver @ St. Louis: Denver
New Orleans @ Cleveland: New Orleans
NY Jets @ Tennessee: NY Jets
Philadelphia @ Houston: Philadelphia
Seattle @ Detroit: Seattle
Chicago @ Green Bay: Chicago
Dallas @ Jacksonville: Dallas
San Francisco @ Arizona: Arizona
Indianapolis @ NY Giants: Indianapolis

Monday, September 11

Minnesota @ Washington: Washington
San Diego @ Oakland: San Diego


----------



## Zand (Sep 6, 2006)

^ You didn't pick for the Pittsburgh vs Miami game.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2006)

Zand said:


> ^ You didn't pick for the Pittsburgh vs Miami game.



Pitt better crush Miami.  That is my D in fantasy.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 6, 2006)

Great Idea Zand...I'm in:

Thursday, September 7

Miami @ Pittsburgh: Miami

Sunday, September 10

Atlanta @ Carolina: Atlanta
Baltimore @ Tampa Bay: Tampa Bay
Buffalo @ New England: New England
Cincinnati @ Kansas City: Cincinnati
Denver @ St. Louis: Denver
New Orleans @ Cleveland: New Orleans
NY Jets @ Tennessee: NY Jets
Philadelphia @ Houston: Philadelphia
Seattle @ Detroit: Seattle
Chicago @ Green Bay: Chicago
Dallas @ Jacksonville: Dallas
San Francisco @ Arizona: Arizona
Indianapolis @ NY Giants: Indianapolis

Monday, September 11

Minnesota @ Washington: Minnesota
San Diego @ Oakland: San Diego

I have changed a few of my picks based on the injury report.


----------



## John84 (Sep 6, 2006)

Week 1 Schedule

Thursday, September 7

Miami @ Pittsburgh: *Pittsburgh*

Sunday, September 10

Atlanta @ Carolina: *Carolina*
Baltimore @ Tampa Bay: *Tampa Bay*
Buffalo @ New England: *New England*
Cincinnati @ Kansas City: *Cincy*
Denver @ St. Louis: *Denver*
New Orleans @ Cleveland: *Cleveland*
NY Jets @ Tennessee: *Tennessee*
Philadelphia @ Houston: *Philly*
Seattle @ Detroit: *Seattle*
Chicago @ Green Bay: *Chicago*
Dallas @ Jacksonville: *Jacksonville*
San Francisco @ Arizona: *Arizona*
Indianapolis @ NY Giants: *Indy*

Monday, September 11

Minnesota @ Washington: *Washington*
San Diego @ Oakland: *San Diego*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 6, 2006)

John84 said:


> Minnesota @ Washington: *Washington*



You know I'm a HUGE Viking fan right?


----------



## John84 (Sep 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> You know I'm a HUGE Viking fan right?



Well then you won't be a happy man come Tuesday morning


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 6, 2006)

John84 said:


> Well then you won't be a happy man come Tuesday morning


Should be a good game. Vikings changed everything this offseason so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 6, 2006)

cool idea.  here are mine.

Miami @ Pittsburgh: Pittsburgh

Sunday, September 10

Atlanta @ Carolina: Carolina
Baltimore @ Tampa Bay: Tampa Bay
Buffalo @ New England: New England
Cincinnati @ Kansas City: KC
Denver @ St. Louis: Denver
New Orleans @ Cleveland: Cleveland
NY Jets @ Tennessee: NY Jets
Philadelphia @ Houston: Philadelphia
Seattle @ Detroit: Seattle
Chicago @ Green Bay: Green Bay
Dallas @ Jacksonville: Jaguars
San Francisco @ Arizona: Arizona
Indianapolis @ NY Giants: Indianapolis

Monday, September 11

Minnesota @ Washington: Washington
San Diego @ Oakland: San Diego


----------



## John84 (Sep 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Should be a good game. Vikings changed everything this offseason so I don't really know what to expect.



Agreed. The health of Clinton Portis is obviously going to be huge on Monday Night.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 6, 2006)

John84 said:


> Agreed. The health of Clinton Portis is obviously going to be huge on Monday Night.


Sure is..Whats the word on him? Game time decision?


----------



## John84 (Sep 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Sure is..Whats the word on him? Game time decision?



Portis is listed as questionable and Sean Springs the Redskins CB is listed as doubtful.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thursday, September 7

Miami @ Pittsburgh: Miami

Sunday, September 10

Atlanta @ Carolina: Atlanta
Baltimore @ Tampa Bay: Tampa Bay
Buffalo @ New England: New England
Cincinnati @ Kansas City: Kansas City
Denver @ St. Louis: Denver
New Orleans @ Cleveland: Cleveland
NY Jets @ Tennessee: Tennessee
Philadelphia @ Houston: Philadelphia
Seattle @ Detroit: Seattle
Chicago @ Green Bay: Chicago
Dallas @ Jacksonville: Dallas
San Francisco @ Arizona: Arizona
Indianapolis @ NY Giants: Indianapolis

Monday, September 11

Minnesota @ Washington: Minnesota
San Diego @ Oakland: San Diego


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thursday, September 7

Miami @ Pittsburgh - Miami

Sunday, September 10

Atlanta @ Carolina - Carolina
Baltimore @ Tampa Bay - Tampa Bay
Buffalo @ New England - New England
Cincinnati @ Kansas City - Cincinnati
Denver @ St. Louis - Denver
New Orleans @ Cleveland - Cleveland
NY Jets @ Tennessee - Tennessee
Philadelphia @ Houston - Philadelphia
Seattle @ Detroit - Seattle
Chicago @ Green Bay - Chicago
Dallas @ Jacksonville - Dallas
San Francisco @ Arizona - Arizona
Indianapolis @ NY Giants - Indianapolis

Monday, September 11

Minnesota @ Washington - Minnesota
San Diego @ Oakland - San Diego


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm surprised by how many people are picking Miami tonight.  Is it because Big Ben is out or Daunte is at the helm?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 7, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm surprised by how many people are picking Miami tonight.  Is it because Big Ben is out or Daunte is at the helm?


Both but mostly because Ben is out. Its Daunte first game back since his injury so who knows how he will play tonight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 7, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Both but mostly because Ben is out. Its Daunte first game back since his injury so who knows how he will play tonight.



Daunte is a serisous upgrade for that squad.  I think they can win 9+ games this season.  I'm hoping Daunte has to work out some kinks tonight.  Pitt is my fantasy D.


----------



## Zand (Sep 7, 2006)

2 hours left to submit if you want the Pittsburgh-Miami game to be counted. Otherwise, you can still post in between tonight and Sunday morning and get all the other games, but you coul be a point behind.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 8, 2006)

Batch played MUCH better then I thought could. Miami needs to fix there D it was off from last year.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Batch played MUCH better then I thought could. Miami needs to fix there D it was off from last year.



Seriously!  Batch gets 3 TD passes and Heath Miller gets off too!  My D got me 14 fantasy points last night!  I'll be pulling for the Steel Curtain all season.


----------



## Zand (Sep 8, 2006)

The refs bias towards the Steelers is sickening. I'm sorry, but "not seeing the challenge flag" when it was thrown 5+ seconds before the snap is BS. Not to mention on that call, the ref was standing right at the goal line and had a perfect view of the guy being out of bounds. I'm not trying to discount the Steelers win as they probably would've won anyway, but it's quite clear that they are the most favored team in football by the refs.

Oh well, this just means the Patriots will have sole-posession of first place on Sunday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 8, 2006)

Zand said:


> The refs bias towards the Steelers is sickening. I'm sorry, but "not seeing the challenge flag" when it was thrown 5+ seconds before the snap is BS. Not to mention on that call, the ref was standing right at the goal line and had a perfect view of the guy being out of bounds. I'm not trying to discount the Steelers win as they probably would've won anyway, but it's quite clear that they are the most favored team in football by the refs.
> 
> Oh well, this just means the Patriots will have sole-posession of first place on Sunday.


Well they did miss a pass interference call on Miami that turned into a TD a few plays later. But that was a bad call when the guy was out of bounds. Not a great night for the refs anyway you look at it.


----------



## Zand (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't forget folks who haven't posted their picks yet: you still have till gametime Sunday to post for the rest of the games being played this weekend. I will have the standings up Tuesday a little after 5 PM and then we can start posting week 2 picks then.


----------



## Zand (Sep 10, 2006)

OK, obviously it's too late to post now, so let's see how everyone does.


----------



## Zand (Sep 11, 2006)

Standings as of today:

ALLSKIING: 12
Grassi21: 11
John84: 9
skibum9995: 9
2knees: 8
Birdman829: 8
Zand: 7

I'll update with tonight's MNF games tomorrow. I'll post the week 2 schedule in a few minutes. Same rules, you have till Sunday morning to make a post and make any changes to it. If you didn't participate last week, you are welcome to join now... you just might be a bit behind in the standings.

Week 2

Sunday, September 17th

Buffalo @ Miami
Carolina @ Minnesota
Cleveland @ Cincinnati
Detroit @ Chicago
Houston @ Indianapolis
New Orleans @ Green Bay
NY Giants @ Philadelphia
Oakland @ Baltimore
Tampa Bay @ Atlanta
Arizona @ Seattle
St. Louis @ San Francisco
Kansas City @ Denver
New England @ NY Jets
Tennessee @ San Diego
Washington @ Dallas

Monday, September 18th

Pittsburgh @ Jacksonville


----------



## Zand (Sep 11, 2006)

Sunday, September 17th

Buffalo @ Miami: Miami
Carolina @ Minnesota: Minnesota
Cleveland @ Cincinnati: Cincinnati
Detroit @ Chicago: Chicago
Houston @ Indianapolis: Indianapolis
New Orleans @ Green Bay: New Orleans
NY Giants @ Philadelphia: NY Giants
Oakland @ Baltimore: Baltimore
Tampa Bay @ Atlanta: Atlanta
Arizona @ Seattle: Arizona (Upset of the week)
St. Louis @ San Francisco: St. Louis
Kansas City @ Denver: Denver
New England @ NY Jets: New England
Tennessee @ San Diego: San Diego
Washington @ Dallas: Dallas

Monday, September 18th

Pittsburgh @ Jacksonville: Jacksonville


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 11, 2006)

Sunday, September 17th

Buffalo @ Miami: Miami
Carolina @ Minnesota: Minnesota
Cleveland @ Cincinnati: Cincinnati
Detroit @ Chicago: Chicago
Houston @ Indianapolis: Indianapolis
New Orleans @ Green Bay: New Orleans
NY Giants @ Philadelphia: Philadelphia
Oakland @ Baltimore: Baltimore
Tampa Bay @ Atlanta: Atlanta
Arizona @ Seattle: Seattle
St. Louis @ San Francisco: St. Louis
Kansas City @ Denver: Denver
New England @ NY Jets: New England
Tennessee @ San Diego: San Diego
Washington @ Dallas: Dallas

Monday, September 18th

Pittsburgh @ Jacksonville: Pittsburgh


----------



## 2knees (Sep 12, 2006)

Sunday, September 17th

Buffalo @ Miami: Miami
Carolina @ Minnesota: Carolina
Cleveland @ Cincinnati: Cincinnati
Detroit @ Chicago: Chicago
Houston @ Indianapolis: Indianapolis
New Orleans @ Green Bay: New Orleans
NY Giants @ Philadelphia: Giants
Oakland @ Baltimore: Baltimore
Tampa Bay @ Atlanta: Atlanta
Arizona @ Seattle: Seattle
St. Louis @ San Francisco: St. Louis
Kansas City @ Denver: Denver
New England @ NY Jets: New England
Tennessee @ San Diego: San Diego
Washington @ Dallas: Dallas
Monday, September 18th

Pittsburgh @ Jacksonville: Jacksovnille


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 13, 2006)

Bump


----------



## John84 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sunday, September 17th

Buffalo @ Miami: *Miami*
Carolina @ Minnesota: *Minnesota*
Cleveland @ Cincinnati: *Cincinatti*
Detroit @ Chicago: *Chicago*
Houston @ Indianapolis: *Indy*
New Orleans @ Green Bay: *New Orleans*
NY Giants @ Philadelphia: *Giants*
Oakland @ Baltimore: *Baltimore*
Tampa Bay @ Atlanta: *Atlanta*
Arizona @ Seattle: *Seattle*
St. Louis @ San Francisco: *St. Louis*
Kansas City @ Denver: *Denver* 
New England @ NY Jets: *Jets*
Tennessee @ San Diego: *San Diego*
Washington @ Dallas: *Washington*

Monday, September 18th

Pittsburgh @ Jacksonville: *Pittsburgh*


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2006)

Zand said:


> The refs bias towards the Steelers is sickening. I'm sorry, but "not seeing the challenge flag" when it was thrown 5+ seconds before the snap is BS. Not to mention on that call, the ref was standing right at the goal line and had a perfect view of the guy being out of bounds. I'm not trying to discount the Steelers win as they probably would've won anyway, but it's quite clear that they are the most favored team in football by the refs.
> 
> Oh well, this just means the Patriots will have sole-posession of first place on Sunday.




I'm assuming you're a pats fan, and if so i think referee favoritism directly handed them their first super bowl.  Tuck this.  

I very much dislike the pats btw.  been a lifelong steeler fan and they OWN the steelers.  I happened to be at the game in pitt in 04 (reg season) that snapped New Englands 14 game winning streak.  Loved that, hated the playoff embarrasment later that year.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 13, 2006)

2knees said:


> I'm assuming you're a pats fan, and if so i think referee favoritism directly handed them their first super bowl.  Tuck this.
> 
> I very much dislike the pats btw.  been a lifelong steeler fan and they OWN the steelers.  I happened to be at the game in pitt in 04 (reg season) that snapped New Englands 14 game winning streak.  Loved that, hated the playoff embarrasment later that year.



I love when people say it was the ref's fault with the tuck rule controversy.  The ref made the correct call as the rule was written at the time.  The problem was with the rule, not the ref.


----------



## Zand (Sep 16, 2006)

First time in a while that New Orleans has dominated the picks...even if it is against Green Bay. I think they're gonna be decent this year. I don't think they're playoff calibur, but they're close. Plus they have the Dome back.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 17, 2006)

Sunday, September 17th

Buffalo @ Miami: *Buffalo*
Carolina @ Minnesota: *Carolina*
Cleveland @ Cincinnati: *Cincinatti*
Detroit @ Chicago: *Chicago*
Houston @ Indianapolis: *Indianapolis*
New Orleans @ Green Bay: *Green Bay*
NY Giants @ Philadelphia: *Philadelphia*
Oakland @ Baltimore: *Baltimore*
Tampa Bay @ Atlanta: *Tampa Bay*
Arizona @ Seattle: *Arizona*
St. Louis @ San Francisco: *St. Louis*
Kansas City @ Denver: *Denver* 
New England @ NY Jets: *New England*
Tennessee @ San Diego: *San Diego*
Washington @ Dallas: *Washington*

Monday, September 18th

Pittsburgh @ Jacksonville: *Jacksonville*


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 17, 2006)

Buffalo @ Miami - Miami
Carolina @ Minnesota - Carolina
Cleveland @ Cincinnati - Cincinatti
Detroit @ Chicago - Chicago
Houston @ Indianapolis: - Indianapolis
New Orleans @ Green Bay - New Orleans
NY Giants @ Philadelphia - Giants
Oakland @ Baltimore - Baltimore
Tampa Bay @ Atlanta - Atlanta
Arizona @ Seattle - Seattle
St. Louis @ San Francisco - St. Louis
Kansas City @ Denver - Denver
New England @ NY Jets - New England
Tennessee @ San Diego - San Diego
Washington @ Dallas - Dallas

Monday, September 18th

Pittsburgh @ Jacksonville - Pittsburgh


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 17, 2006)

I'll Start late and still come back to win . . .


Buffalo @ Miami: *Miami*
Carolina @ Minnesota: *Carolina*
Cleveland @ Cincinnati: *Cincinatti*
Detroit @ Chicago: *Chicago*
Houston @ Indianapolis: *Indianapolis*
New Orleans @ Green Bay: *New Orleans*
NY Giants @ Philadelphia: *Philadelphia*
Oakland @ Baltimore: *Baltimore*
Tampa Bay @ Atlanta: *Atlanta*
Arizona @ Seattle: *Seattle*
St. Louis @ San Francisco: *St. Louis*
Kansas City @ Denver: *Kansas City* 
New England @ NY Jets: *New England*
Tennessee @ San Diego: *San Diego*
Washington @ Dallas: *Dallas*

Monday;

Pittsburgh@Jacksonville: *Jacksonville*


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 17, 2006)

*Gents win!*

Somebody please resart my heart...lol I can't believe the Giants pulled it out. What a game...unreal. What a tale of 2 halves. The Gents OL needs some improvement, the defense until the end was ineffective. Manning played well but he still holds onto the ball too long. A win is a win, I'll take it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 17, 2006)

mattchuck2 said:


> I'll Start late and still come back to win . . .


Ha!! NOT :razz:


----------



## Zand (Sep 18, 2006)

This Week's Standings:

Zand: 13
2knees: 13
Allskiing: 12
skibum9995: 12
mattchuck2: 12
John84: 11 (sorry, you lose one when you pick the Jets... lol)
Birdman829: 9

Overall Standings:

Allskiing: 24
skibum9995: 21
2knees: 21
John84: 20
Zand: 20
Birdman829: 16
mattchuck2: 12 (didn't participate in week 1)
Grassi21: 11 (didn't participate in week 2)


----------



## Zand (Sep 19, 2006)

Week 3:

Sunday, September 24th

Carolina @ Tampa Bay
Chicago @ Minnesota
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh
Green Bay @ Detroit
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis
NY Jets @ Buffalo
Tennessee @ Miami
Washington @ Houston
Baltimore @ Cleveland
NY Giants @ Seattle
Philadelphia @ San Francisco
St. Louis @ Arizona
Denver @ New England

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans


----------



## Zand (Sep 19, 2006)

Sunday, September 24th

Carolina @ Tampa Bay: Carolina
Chicago @ Minnesota: Chicago
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh: Cincinnati
Green Bay @ Detroit: Detroit
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis: Indianapolis
NY Jets @ Buffalo: NY Jets
Tennessee @ Miami: Tennessee
Washington @ Houston: Washington
Baltimore @ Cleveland: Baltimore
NY Giants @ Seattle: Seattle
Philadelphia @ San Francisco: Philadelphia
St. Louis @ Arizona: Arizona
Denver @ New England: New England

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans: Atlanta


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 19, 2006)

Tough picks this week.

Sunday, September 24th

Carolina @ Tampa Bay- Carolina
Chicago @ Minnesota -Minnesota
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh- Pittsburgh
Green Bay @ Detroit- Detroit
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis -Jacksonville
NY Jets @ Buffalo -Buffalo
Tennessee @ Miami- Miami
Washington @ Houston -Washington
Baltimore @ Cleveland- Baltimore
NY Giants @ Seattle- Seattle
Philadelphia @ San Francisco- Philadelphia
St. Louis @ Arizona- St Louis
Denver @ New England -New England

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans -Atlanta


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok ill give this a shot, doing this made me broke in the early 90's , we should try ATS for fun..

Sunday, September 24th

Carolina @ Tampa Bay ,           Carolina
Chicago @ Minnesota  ,            Chicago
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh ,           Cincy
Green Bay @ Detroit ,               Pack, brett has to win one sooner or later
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis  ,     Indy
NY Jets @ Buffalo   ,                 Buff
Tennessee @ Miami  ,               Mia
Washington @ Houston  ,           Wash
Baltimore @ Cleveland ,              Balt
NY Giants @ Seattle   ,               Seattle
Philadelphia @ San Francisco,    Philly
St. Louis @ Arizona    ,               Zona
Denver @ New England,               NE

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans  ,            ATL


----------



## John84 (Sep 19, 2006)

Carolina @ Tampa Bay: *Carolina*
Chicago @ Minnesota: *Chicago*
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh: *Pittsburgh*
Green Bay @ Detroit: *Detroit*
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis: *Indy*
NY Jets @ Buffalo: *Buffalo*
Tennessee @ Miami: *Miami*
Washington @ Houston: *Washington*
Baltimore @ Cleveland: *Baltimore*
NY Giants @ Seattle: *Seahawks*
Philadelphia @ San Francisco: *Philly*
St. Louis @ Arizona: *Arizona*
Denver @ New England: *New England*

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans: *Atlanta*


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2006)

I missed week 2 due to the move.  Let's see if I can climb back into contention this week...

Sunday, September 24th

Carolina @ Tampa Bay - *Carolina*
Chicago @ Minnesota - *Chicago*
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh - *Pitt*
Green Bay @ Detroit - *Green Bay*
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis - *Indy* in a close one
NY Jets @ Buffalo - *J-E-T-S *Jets Jets Jets!
Tennessee @ Miami - *Miami*
Washington @ Houston - *Washington*
Baltimore @ Cleveland - *Baltimore*
NY Giants @ Seattle - *Seattle*
Philadelphia @ San Francisco - *Philadelphia*
St. Louis @ Arizona - *Arizona*
Denver @ New England - *NE*

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans - *Atlanta*


----------



## 2knees (Sep 20, 2006)

Sunday, September 24th

Carolina @ Tampa Bay: Carolina
Chicago @ Minnesota: Chicago
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh: Pittsburgh
Green Bay @ Detroit: Detroit
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis: Indianapolis
NY Jets @ Buffalo: NY Jets
Tennessee @ Miami: Miami
Washington @ Houston: Washington
Baltimore @ Cleveland: Baltimore
NY Giants @ Seattle: Giants
Philadelphia @ San Francisco: Philadelphia
St. Louis @ Arizona: Arizona
Denver @ New England: New England

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans: Atlanta


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 20, 2006)

No love for the Vikings this week


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 20, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> No love for the Vikings this week



Da Bears D is too tough this year.  Not to mention Grossman is looking sharp.  But the Vikes have looked pretty solid this year too.  Good start to NFL season so far.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 22, 2006)

Carolina @ Tampa Bay: *Carolina*
Chicago @ Minnesota: *Chicago*
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh: *Pittsburgh*
Green Bay @ Detroit: *Green Bay*
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis: *Indianapolis*
NY Jets @ Buffalo: *Jets*
Tennessee @ Miami: *Miami*
Washington @ Houston: *Houston*
Baltimore @ Cleveland: *Baltimore*
NY Giants @ Seattle: *Seattle*
Philadelphia @ San Francisco: *Philadelphia*
St. Louis @ Arizona: *St. Louis*
Denver @ New England: *New England*

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans: *New Orleans*


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 23, 2006)

Carolina @ Tampa Bay - Carolina
Chicago @ Minnesota - Chicago
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh - Pittsburgh
Green Bay @ Detroit - Detroit
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis - Indianapolis
NY Jets @ Buffalo - NY Jets
Tennessee @ Miami - Miami
Washington @ Houston - Washington
Baltimore @ Cleveland - Baltimore
NY Giants @ Seattle - Seattle
Philadelphia @ San Francisco - Philadelphia
St. Louis @ Arizona - Arizona
Denver @ New England - New England

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans - Atlanta


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 23, 2006)

Carolina @ Tampa Bay: *Carolina*
Chicago @ Minnesota: *Chicago*
Cincinnati @ Pittsburgh: *Pittsburgh*
Green Bay @ Detroit: *Green Bay*
Jacksonville @ Indianapolis: *Indianapolis*
NY Jets @ Buffalo: *Buffalo*
Tennessee @ Miami: *Miami*
Washington @ Houston: *Washington*
Baltimore @ Cleveland: *Baltimore*
NY Giants @ Seattle: *Seattle*
Philadelphia @ San Francisco: *Philadelphia*
St. Louis @ Arizona: *Arizona*
Denver @ New England: *New England*

Monday, September 25th

Atlanta @ New Orleans: *Atlanta*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2006)

Are we doing the games for Sunday?


----------



## John84 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sure, here's the schedule:

Arizona at Atlanta	
Dallas at Tennessee	
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets
Miami at Houston	
Minnesota at Buffalo	
New Orleans at Carolina	
San Diego at Baltimore	
San Francisco at Kansas City	
Detroit at St. Louis	
Cleveland at Oakland	
Jacksonville at Washington	
New England at Cincinnati	
Seattle at Chicago	
Green Bay at Philadelphia

I've got some free time, so I guess I'll score last week.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2006)

Arizona at Atlanta : Atlanta
Dallas at Tennessee: Dallas
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets: Indy
Miami at Houston: Houston 
Minnesota at Buffalo: Minn 
New Orleans at Carolina: Carolina 
San Diego at Baltimore: San Diego 
San Francisco at Kansas City: KC 
Detroit at St. Louis: St Louis 
Cleveland at Oakland: Oakland 
Jacksonville at Washington: Jacksonville 
New England at Cincinnati: Cincinnati 
Seattle at Chicago: Seattle 
Green Bay at Philadelphia: Philadelphia


----------



## John84 (Sep 27, 2006)

Week 3 Results
Mattchuck2: 11
Skibum9995: 10
Fritolayguy: 10
Grassi21: 10
Zand: 9
Birdman829: 9
John84: 8
2Knees: 8
Allskiing: 7


Overall Results:
Allskiing: 31
Skibum9995: 31
Zand: 29
2Knees: 29
John84: 28
Birdman829: 25
Mattchuck2: 23
Grassi21: 21
Fritolayguy: 10 (didn't participate in weeks 1-2)

I did this kind of quickly, so if I screwed up just let me know.


----------



## John84 (Sep 27, 2006)

Arizona at Atlanta: *Atlanta*
Dallas at Tennessee: *Dallas*
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets: *Indy*
Miami at Houston: *Miami*
Minnesota at Buffalo: *Minnesota*
New Orleans at Carolina: *New Orleans*
San Diego at Baltimore: *Balitmore*
San Francisco at Kansas City: *KC*
Detroit at St. Louis: *Detroit*
Cleveland at Oakland: *Cleveland* 
Jacksonville at Washington: *Washington*
New England at Cincinnati: *Cinci*
Seattle at Chicago: *Chicago*
Green Bay at Philadelphia: *Philly*


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2006)

Arizona at Atlanta *Arizona*
Dallas at Tennessee *Dallas*
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets *Indy*
Miami at Houston *Miami*
Minnesota at Buffalo *Minnesota*
New Orleans at Carolina *Carolina*
San Diego at Baltimore *Baltimore*
San Francisco at Kansas City *San Fran*
Detroit at St. Louis *St Louis*
Cleveland at Oakland *Cleveland*
Jacksonville at Washington *Jax*
New England at Cincinnati *NE*
Seattle at Chicago *Chicago*
Green Bay at Philadelphia *Philly*


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2006)

Arizona at Atlanta Atlanta
Dallas at Tennessee Dallas
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets Indy
Miami at Houston Miami
Minnesota at Buffalo Minnesota
New Orleans at Carolina Carolina
San Diego at Baltimore San Diego
San Francisco at Kansas City KC
Detroit at St. Louis St Louis
Cleveland at Oakland Cleveland
Jacksonville at Washington Jax
New England at Cincinnati NE
Seattle at Chicago Seattle
Green Bay at Philadelphia Philly


----------



## Paul (Sep 28, 2006)

As always, late to the party.....



John84 said:


> Arizona at *Atlanta*
> *Dallas* at Tennessee
> *Indianapolis* at N.Y. Jets
> Miami at *Houston*
> ...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 28, 2006)

Arizona at Atlanta---ATL             
Dallas at Tennessee ---TENN
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets---INDY
Miami at Houston-----MIA 
Minnesota at Buffalo---BUFF
New Orleans at Carolina---CAROLINA 
San Diego at Baltimore ----BALT
San Francisco at Kansas City ---KC
Detroit at St. Louis -----STL
Cleveland at Oakland ----OAK
Jacksonville at Washington --JACK
New England at Cincinnati ---NE
Seattle at Chicago ----SEA
Green Bay at Philadelphia----PHILLY


----------



## Zand (Sep 28, 2006)

Ohh.... sorry, forgot all about this. Thanks to those of you who covered for me. lol

Arizona at Atlanta---ATL 
Dallas at Tennessee ---DAN
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets---IND
Miami at Houston-----MIA 
Minnesota at Buffalo---MIN
New Orleans at Carolina---NO 
San Diego at Baltimore ----SD
San Francisco at Kansas City ---KC
Detroit at St. Louis -----STL
Cleveland at Oakland ----CLE
Jacksonville at Washington --JAX
New England at Cincinnati ---CIN
Seattle at Chicago ----SEA
Green Bay at Philadelphia----PHI


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2006)

Arizona at Atlanta *Arizona*
Dallas at Tennessee *Dallas*
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets *Indy*
Miami at Houston *Houston*
Minnesota at Buffalo *Buffalo*
New Orleans at Carolina *Carolina*
San Diego at Baltimore *Baltimore*
San Francisco at Kansas City *Kansas City*
Detroit at St. Louis *Detroit*
Cleveland at Oakland *Oakland*
Jacksonville at Washington *Jacksonville*
New England at Cincinnati *Cincinnati*
Seattle at Chicago *Chicago*
Green Bay at Philadelphia *Philadelphia*


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 30, 2006)

Arizona at Atlanta *Atlanta*
Dallas at Tennessee *Tennessee*
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets *Indy*
Miami at Houston *Miami*
Minnesota at Buffalo *Buffalo*
New Orleans at Carolina *Carolina*
San Diego at Baltimore *San Diego*
San Francisco at Kansas City *Kansas City*
Detroit at St. Louis *St Louis*
Cleveland at Oakland *Cleveland*
Jacksonville at Washington *Jaxonville*
New England at Cincinnati *New Ebgland*
Seattle at Chicago *Seattle*
Green Bay at Philadelphia *Philadelphia*


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 1, 2006)

Arizona at Atlanta - Atlanta
Dallas at Tennessee - Dallas
Indianapolis at N.Y. Jets - Indy
Miami at Houston - Miami 
Minnesota at Buffalo - Minnesota
New Orleans at Carolina - Carolina 
San Diego at Baltimore - San Diego 
San Francisco at Kansas City - Kansas City 
Detroit at St. Louis - St Louis 
Cleveland at Oakland - Cleveland 
Jacksonville at Washington - Jacksonville 
New England at Cincinnati - Cincinnati 
Seattle at Chicago - Chicago
Green Bay at Philadelphia - Philadelphia


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 1, 2006)

Tough games this week , tough games...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok who watched the end of the Jets, Indy game, that was crazy


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Ok who watched the end of the Jets, Indy game, that was crazy



That was sick.  For a second there I thought they were gonna punch it in.  The crummy part is that Coles got dinged up on that play.  I hope he is ready to go next Sunday.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> That was sick.  For a second there I thought they were gonna punch it in.  The crummy part is that Coles got dinged up on that play.  I hope he is ready to go next Sunday.



Well at least u were watching that and not the 9ers lol.. Thats rough, but everyteam goes thru it at somepoint.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Ok who watched the end of the Jets, Indy game, that was crazy



i was just waiting for the marching band to come out onto the field.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

2knees said:


> i was just waiting for the marching band to come out onto the field.



 Thats funny you said that , thats exactly what i was thinking while watching it.. I actually thought at some point it was gonna work.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Well at least u were watching that and not the 9ers lol.. Thats rough, but everyteam goes thru it at somepoint.



Unfortunately SF has been going thru this for the past few years.  One day they will return to glory...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Unfortunately SF has been going thru this for the past few years.  One day they will return to glory...



 Oh i totally agree, happens to everyone at somepoint, look at the packers lately and they still have a hall of famer throwing the ball, granted hes throwing it to bums.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 2, 2006)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Oh i totally agree, happens to everyone at somepoint, look at the packers lately and they still have a hall of famer throwing the ball, granted hes throwing it to bums.



I especially like the team you came back with (GB). ;-)  It was the Pack that started beating my 49ers in the playoffs and lead to this downward spiral.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 2, 2006)

That was a great play..they came very close.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 2, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I especially like the team you came back with (GB). ;-)  It was the Pack that started beating my 49ers in the playoffs and lead to this downward spiral.



 Ya i thought you would like that.. In 5yrs youll be proud to wear their jacket again trust me, maybe even sooner


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2006)

Who going to count them up? I would but work is crazy.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 3, 2006)

did this super quick so you might want to double check your own picks.

Paul 11
john84 9
Grassi21 9
2knees 9
fritolayguy 9
mattchuck 9
birdman 9
Skibum9995 9
allskiing 8
zand 8


----------



## John84 (Oct 3, 2006)

Week 4 Standings

Skibum9995: 40
Allskiing: 39
2Knees: 38
John84: 37
Zand: 37
Birdman829: 34
Mattchuck23: 32
Grassi21: 30
Fritolayguy: 19
Paul: 11

Week 5 Schedule

Miami at New England 	
Tampa Bay at New Orleans 	
Washington at NY Giants 	
Detroit at Minnesota 	
Cleveland at Carolina 	
Buffalo at Chicago 	
St. Louis at Green Bay 	
Tennessee at Indianapolis 	
NY Jets at Jacksonville 	
Oakland at San Francisco 	
Kansas City at Arizona 	
Dallas at Philadelphia 	
Pittsburgh at San Diego 	
Baltimore at Denver


----------



## John84 (Oct 3, 2006)

Miami at New England: *New England*
Tampa Bay at New Orleans: *New Orleans*
Washington at NY Giants: *Washington*
Detroit at Minnesota: *Minnesota*
Cleveland at Carolina: *Carolina*
Buffalo at Chicago: *Chicago*
St. Louis at Green Bay: *St. Louis*
Tennessee at Indianapolis: *Indy*
NY Jets at Jacksonville: *Jets*
Oakland at San Francisco: *SF* (Pretty much a lose-lose either way)
Kansas City at Arizona: *KC*
Dallas at Philadelphia: *Philly*
Pittsburgh at San Diego: *San Diego*
Baltimore at Denver: *Baltimore*


----------



## Paul (Oct 3, 2006)

Miami at *New England*
Tampa Bay at *New Orleans*
Washington at NY Giants*Washington*
Detroit at *Minnesota*
Cleveland at *Carolina*
Buffalo at *Chicago*
*St. Louis* at Green Bay
Tennessee at *Indianapolis*
NY Jets at *Jacksonville*
Oakland at *San Francisco*  *gag
*Kansas City* at Arizona
Dallas at *Philadelphia*
*Pittsburgh* at San Diego
Baltimore at *Denver*


----------



## John84 (Oct 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> Washington at NY Giants



No pick?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 3, 2006)

Miami at New England *Pats*
Tampa Bay at New Orleans *New orleans*
Washington at NY Giants *Washington*
Detroit at Minnesota *Minnesota*
Cleveland at Carolina *Carolina*
Buffalo at Chicago *Chicago*
St. Louis at Green Bay *St. Louis*
Tennessee at Indianapolis *Indy*
NY Jets at Jacksonville *Jacksonville*
Oakland at San Francisco *Oakland*
Kansas City at Arizona *Arizona*
Dallas at Philadelphia *Philadelphia*
Pittsburgh at San Diego *Pitt*
Baltimore at Denver*baltimore*


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 4, 2006)

Miami at New England *NE*
Tampa Bay at New Orleans *New Orleans*
Washington at NY Giants *Giants*
Detroit at Minnesota *Minnesota*
Cleveland at Carolina *Carolina*
Buffalo at Chicago *Chicago*
St. Louis at Green Bay *St. Louis*
Tennessee at Indianapolis *Indy*
NY Jets at Jacksonville *Jacksonville*
Oakland at San Francisco *SF*
Kansas City at Arizona *KC*
Dallas at Philadelphia *Philadelphia*
Pittsburgh at San Diego *Pitt*
Baltimore at Denver*Baltimore*


----------



## 2knees (Oct 4, 2006)

Miami at New England *Pats*
Tampa Bay at New Orleans *New Orleans*
Washington at NY Giants *Giants*
Detroit at Minnesota *Minnesota*
Cleveland at Carolina *Carolina*
Buffalo at Chicago *Chicago*
St. Louis at Green Bay *St. Louis*
Tennessee at Indianapolis *Indy*
NY Jets at Jacksonville *Jacksonville*
Oakland at San Francisco *Oakland*
Kansas City at Arizona *KC*
Dallas at Philadelphia *Dallas*
Pittsburgh at San Diego *Pitt*
Baltimore at Denver*Denver*


----------



## Paul (Oct 4, 2006)

John84 said:


> No pick?



D'OH!!!!!

Meant to get back to that one.:dunce: 

Gah..... I guess I'll have to take the foreskins. The Iggles would've stomped the vagiants into the turf if someone had told them that professional NFL games are *60* minutes, not 45.


Washington at NY Giants *Washington*


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 4, 2006)

Miami at New England  ----NE
Tampa Bay at New Orleans ---NO
Washington at NY Giants ----Wash
Detroit at Minnesota ----Minn
Cleveland at Carolina ---Carolina
Buffalo at Chicago ----Chi
St. Louis at Green Bay ----STL
Tennessee at Indianapolis ---INDY
NY Jets at Jacksonville ---JACK
Oakland at San Francisco ---SF
Kansas City at Arizona ---KC
Dallas at Philadelphia ---PHI
Pittsburgh at San Diego --SD
Baltimore at Denver----BALT


----------



## Zand (Oct 7, 2006)

Miami at New England: New England
Tampa Bay at New Orleans: New Orleans
Washington at NY Giants: Washington (good matchup)
Detroit at Minnesota: Minnesota
Cleveland at Carolina: Carolina
Buffalo at Chicago: Chicago
St. Louis at Green Bay: St. Louis
Tennessee at Indianapolis: Indianapolis (probably the blowout game of the week)
NY Jets at Jacksonville: Jets (another good one... Jets look pretty good this year)
Oakland at San Francisco: San Francisco
Kansas City at Arizona: Kansas City
Dallas at Philadelphia: Dallas
Pittsburgh at San Diego: San Diego
Baltimore at Denver: Baltimore


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Miami at New England: *New England*
Tampa Bay at New Orleans: *New Orleans*
Washington at NY Giants: *Washington*
Detroit at Minnesota: *Detroit*
Cleveland at Carolina: *Carolina*
Buffalo at Chicago: *Chicago*
St. Louis at Green Bay: *Green Bay*
Tennessee at Indianapolis: *Indianapolis*
NY Jets at Jacksonville: *Jacksonville*
Oakland at San Francisco: *Oakland*
Kansas City at Arizona: *Arizona*
Dallas at Philadelphia: *Dallas*
Pittsburgh at San Diego: *San Diego*
Baltimore at Denver: *Denver*


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 8, 2006)

Miami at New England - New England
Tampa Bay at New Orleans - New Orleans
Washington at NY Giants - Washington
Detroit at Minnesota - Minnesota
Cleveland at Carolina - Carolina
Buffalo at Chicago - Chicago
St. Louis at Green Bay - St. Louis
Tennessee at Indianapolis - Indianapolis
NY Jets at Jacksonville - Jacksonville
Oakland at San Francisco - San Francisco
Kansas City at Arizona - Kansas City
Dallas at Philadelphia - Dallas
Pittsburgh at San Diego - San Diego
Baltimore at Denver - Baltimore


----------



## John84 (Oct 9, 2006)

Week 5 Results

Fritolayguy: 12
Paul: 12
Grassi21: 12
John84: 11
Skibum9995: 11
2Knees: 11
Allskiing: 10
Zand: 10
Mattchuck2: 8

Week 5 Standings


Skibum9995: 51
Allskiing: 49
2Knees: 49
John84: 48
Zand: 47
Mattchuck23: 40
Grassi21: 42
Birdman829: 34 (Didn't participate in week 5)
Fritolayguy: 31
Paul: 23


----------



## John84 (Oct 9, 2006)

Week 6 Schedule

Buffalo at Detroit 	
Carolina at Baltimore 	
NY Giants at Atlanta 	
Houston at Dallas 	
Tennessee at Washington 	
Cincinnati at Tampa Bay 	
Philadelphia at New Orleans 	
Seattle at St. Louis 	
Miami at NY Jets 	
Kansas City at Pittsburgh 	
San Diego at San Francisco 	
Oakland at Denver 	
Chicago at Arizona


----------



## John84 (Oct 9, 2006)

Buffalo at Detroit: *Buffalo*
Carolina at Baltimore: *Baltimore*
NY Giants at Atlanta: *Atlanta*
Houston at Dallas: *Dallas*
Tennessee at Washington: *Washington*
Cincinnati at Tampa Bay: *Cinci*
Philadelphia at New Orleans: *Philly* (Good Game)
Seattle at St. Louis: *Seattle*
Miami at NY Jets: *Jets*
Kansas City at Pittsburgh: *Pittsburg*
San Diego at San Francisco: *San Diego*
Oakland at Denver: *Denver*
Chicago at Arizona: *Chicago*


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm climbing back into it despite missing a week.  I love football!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 10, 2006)

Buffalo at Detroit: *Buffalo*
Carolina at Baltimore: *Baltimore*
NY Giants at Atlanta: *NY Giants*
Houston at Dallas: *Dallas*
Tennessee at Washington: *Washington*
Cincinnati at Tampa Bay: *Cinci*
Philadelphia at New Orleans: *Philly*
Seattle at St. Louis: *Seattle*
Miami at NY Jets: *Jets*
Kansas City at Pittsburgh: *Pittsburg*
San Diego at San Francisco: *San Diego*
Oakland at Denver: *Denver*
Chicago at Arizona: *Chicago*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 10, 2006)

Buffalo at Detroit *Buffalo*
Carolina at Baltimore *Baltimore*
NY Giants at Atlanta *Atlanta*
Houston at Dallas *Dallas*
Tennessee at Washington *Washington*
Cincinnati at Tampa Bay *Cincinnati*
Philadelphia at New Orleans *Philadelphia*
Seattle at St. Louis *seattle*
Miami at NY Jets *Jets*
Kansas City at Pittsburgh *Pitt*
San Diego at San Francisco *San Diego*
Oakland at Denver *Denver*
Chicago at Arizona *Chicago*


----------



## Paul (Oct 10, 2006)

John84 said:


> Week 6 Schedule
> 
> *Buffalo* at Detroit
> Carolina at *Baltimore *
> ...


  Trap game but.......


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 12, 2006)

Buffalo at Detroit---Buff
Carolina at Baltimore ---Balt
NY Giants at Atlanta ---ATL
Houston at Dallas ---DAL
Tennessee at Washington ---Wash
Cincinnati at Tampa Bay ---Cincy
Philadelphia at New Orleans ---PHL
Seattle at St. Louis ---SEA
Miami at NY Jets---NYJ 
Kansas City at Pittsburgh ---PITT
San Diego at San Francisco ---SD
Oakland at Denver ---DEN
Chicago at Arizona---CHI


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2006)

Buffalo at Detroit---Buffalo
Carolina at Baltimore ---Carolina
NY Giants at Atlanta ---ATL
Houston at Dallas ---DAL
Tennessee at Washington ---Wash
Cincinnati at Tampa Bay ---Cincy
Philadelphia at New Orleans ---New Orleans
Seattle at St. Louis ---Seattle
Miami at NY Jets---Jets
Kansas City at Pittsburgh ---Steelers
San Diego at San Francisco ---San Diego
Oakland at Denver ---Denver
Chicago at Arizona---Bears


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 14, 2006)

Buffalo at Detroit - Buffalo
Carolina at Baltimore - Carolina
NY Giants at Atlanta - NY Giants
Houston at Dallas - Dallas
Tennessee at Washington - Washington
Cincinnati at Tampa Bay - Cincinnati
Philadelphia at New Orleans - Philadelphia
Seattle at St. Louis - Seattle
Miami at NY Jets - NY Jets
Kansas City at Pittsburgh - Pittsburgh
San Diego at San Francisco - San Diego
Oakland at Denver - Denver
Chicago at Arizona - Bears


----------



## Zand (Oct 15, 2006)

Buffalo at Detroit - Buffalo
Carolina at Baltimore - Baltimore
NY Giants at Atlanta - Atlanta
Houston at Dallas - Dallas
Tennessee at Washington - Washington
Cincinnati at Tampa Bay - Cincinnati
Philadelphia at New Orleans - New Orleans
Seattle at St. Louis - Seattle
Miami at NY Jets - NY Jets
Kansas City at Pittsburgh - Kansas City
San Diego at San Francisco - San Diego
Oakland at Denver - Denver
Chicago at Arizona - Chicago


----------



## John84 (Oct 17, 2006)

After that ending, I feel bad for Matt Leinart...


Week 6 Results

Skibum9995: 9
2Knees: 9
Grassi21: 8
Paul: 8
Allskiing: 7
John84: 7
FritoLayGuy: 7
Zand:7


Week 6 Standings

Skibum9995: 60
2Knees: 58
Allskiing: 56
John84: 55
Zand: 54
Grassi21: 50
FritoLayGuy: 38
Paul: 31


----------



## John84 (Oct 17, 2006)

Week 7 Schedule

Detroit at NY Jets 	
Green Bay at Miami 	
Philadelphia at Tampa Bay 	
San Diego at Kansas City 	
Carolina at Cincinnati 	
New England at Buffalo 	
Pittsburgh at Atlanta 
Jacksonville at Houston 	
Denver at Cleveland 	
Washington at Indianapolis 	
Minnesota at Seattle 	
Arizona at Oakland 	
NY Giants at Dallas


----------



## 2knees (Oct 17, 2006)

John84 said:


> After that ending, I feel bad for Matt Leinart...



I'm stunned.  

a punt return for a td and then rackers misses almost a chip shot?

I almost stopped watching this game in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 17, 2006)

What a game...Green talking to the press.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1h71vEQtCM


----------



## Paul (Oct 17, 2006)

John84 said:


> Week 7 Schedule
> 
> Detroit at *NY Jets*
> *Green Bay* at Miami
> ...






> Skibum9995: 60
> 2Knees: 58
> Allskiing: 56
> John84: 55
> ...



I actually turned the game off in the 3rd... Simply amazing, The QB who had* 6 turnovers* lost!


----------



## Zand (Oct 17, 2006)

Detroit at NY Jets: NY Jets
Green Bay at Miami: Miami
Philadelphia at Tampa Bay: Philadelphia 
San Diego at Kansas City: San Diego
Carolina at Cincinnati: Carolina
New England at Buffalo: New England
Pittsburgh at Atlanta: Pittsburgh
Jacksonville at Houston: Jacksonville
Denver at Cleveland: Denver
Washington at Indianapolis: Indianapolis
Minnesota at Seattle: Seattle
Arizona at Oakland: Arizona (assuming they don't give up 63 points with 4 seconds to go)
NY Giants at Dallas: Dallas


----------



## 2knees (Oct 17, 2006)

Detroit at NY Jets: Lions
Green Bay at Miami: Miami
Philadelphia at Tampa Bay: Philadelphia 
San Diego at Kansas City: San Diego
Carolina at Cincinnati: Carolina
New England at Buffalo: New England
Pittsburgh at Atlanta: Pittsburgh
Jacksonville at Houston: Jacksonville
Denver at Cleveland: Denver
Washington at Indianapolis: Indianapolis
Minnesota at Seattle: Seattle
Arizona at Oakland: Arizona 
NY Giants at Dallas: Giants


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 17, 2006)

Detroit at NY Jets : Jets
Green Bay at Miami : Green Bay
Philadelphia at Tampa Bay : Philadelphia
San Diego at Kansas City : San Diego
Carolina at Cincinnati : Carolina
New England at Buffalo : New england
Pittsburgh at Atlanta : Pitt
Jacksonville at Houston : Jacksonville
Denver at Cleveland : denver
Washington at Indianapolis : Indianapolis
Minnesota at Seattle : Minnesota
Arizona at Oakland Arizona
NY Giants at Dallas : Dallas
__________________


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 19, 2006)

when i turned that game off in the 4th quarter the last thing i said to my friend was i dont like them being stuck on 23 where 2 td's can beat them, i didnt actually think that would happen.. Denny Greens press conference afterwards was Classic


----------



## John84 (Oct 22, 2006)

Detroit at NY Jets: *Jets*
Green Bay at Miami: *Miami*
Philadelphia at Tampa Bay: *Philly*
San Diego at Kansas City: *San Diego*
Carolina at Cincinnati: *Carolina*
New England at Buffalo: *New England*
Pittsburgh at Atlanta: *Atlanta*
Jacksonville at Houston:*Jacksonville*
Denver at Cleveland: *Denver*
Washington at Indianapolis: *Indy*
Minnesota at Seattle: *Seattle*
Arizona at Oakland: *Arizona*
NY Giants at Dallas: *Dallas*


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 22, 2006)

Detroit at NY Jets - NY Jets
Green Bay at Miami - Green Bay
Philadelphia at Tampa Bay - Philadelphia
San Diego at Kansas City - San Diego
Carolina at Cincinnati - Carolina
New England at Buffalo - New England
Pittsburgh at Atlanta - Pittsburgh
Jacksonville at Houston - Jacksonville
Denver at Cleveland - Denver
Washington at Indianapolis - Indianapolis
Minnesota at Seattle - Seattle
Arizona at Oakland - Arizona
NY Giants at Dallas - NY Giants


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2006)

Week 7 Results:

Skibum9995: 6

ALLSKIING : 6

Paul :6

John84:5

2Knees: 4

Zand: 4

Week 7 Standings:

Skibum 9995 : 66

ALLSKIING : 62

2Knees : 62

John84 : 60

Zand : 58

Paul: 37


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2006)

Week 8:


Arizona at Green Bay 
Atlanta at Cincinnati 
Baltimore at New Orleans 
Houston at Tennessee  
Jacksonville at Philadelphia 
Seattle at Kansas City 
San Francisco at Chicago 
Tampa Bay at N.Y. Giants 
St. Louis at San Diego 
Indianapolis at Denver 
N.Y. Jets at Cleveland 
Pittsburgh at Oakland 
Dallas at Carolina 
New England at Minnesota


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2006)

Arizona at Green Bay : Arizona
Atlanta at Cincinnati : Cincinnati
Baltimore at New Orleans : New Orleans
Houston at Tennessee : Houston
Jacksonville at Philadelphia : Philadelphia
Seattle at Kansas City : KC
San Francisco at Chicago : Chicago
Tampa Bay at N.Y. Giants : NYG
St. Louis at San Diego : St. Louis
Indianapolis at Denver : Indy
N.Y. Jets at Cleveland : NYJ
Pittsburgh at Oakland : Pittsburgh
Dallas at Carolina : Carolina
New England at Minnesota : Minnesota


----------



## Paul (Oct 24, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Week 8:
> 
> 
> Arizona at *Green Bay *
> ...



Ugh..ugly week, last week. After that I'm not terribly confident about many of these...


----------



## John84 (Oct 24, 2006)

Arizona at Green Bay : *Arizona*
Atlanta at Cincinnati : *Cincinnati*
Baltimore at New Orleans : *New Orleans*
Houston at Tennessee : *Houston*
Jacksonville at Philadelphia : *Philadelphia*
Seattle at Kansas City : *Seattle*
San Francisco at Chicago : *Chicago*
Tampa Bay at N.Y. Giants : *NYG*
St. Louis at San Diego :* St. Louis*
Indianapolis at Denver : *Indy*
N.Y. Jets at Cleveland : *NYJ*
Pittsburgh at Oakland : *Pittsburgh*
Dallas at Carolina : *Carolina*
New England at Minnesota : *New England*


----------



## Zand (Oct 24, 2006)

Arizona at Green Bay: Green Bay
Atlanta at Cincinnati: Cincinnati
Baltimore at New Orleans: New Orleans
Houston at Tennessee: Tennessee
Jacksonville at Philadelphia: Philadelphia
Seattle at Kansas City: Kansas City
San Francisco at Chicago: Chicago
Tampa Bay at N.Y. Giants: NY Giants
St. Louis at San Diego: St. Louis
Indianapolis at Denver: Denver
N.Y. Jets at Cleveland: NY Jets
Pittsburgh at Oakland: Pittsburgh
Dallas at Carolina: Carolina
New England at Minnesota: New England


----------



## 2knees (Oct 26, 2006)

Arizona at Green Bay: Green Bay
Atlanta at Cincinnati: Cincinnati
Baltimore at New Orleans: New Orleans
Houston at Tennessee: Tennessee
Jacksonville at Philadelphia: Philadelphia
Seattle at Kansas City: Seattle
San Francisco at Chicago: Chicago
Tampa Bay at N.Y. Giants: NY Giants
St. Louis at San Diego: San Diego
Indianapolis at Denver: Indy
N.Y. Jets at Cleveland: NY Jets
Pittsburgh at Oakland: Pittsburgh
Dallas at Carolina: Carolina
New England at Minnesota: Patriots


holy crap last week was brutal.


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 29, 2006)

Arizona at Green Bay - Green Bay
Atlanta at Cincinnati - Cincinnati
Baltimore at New Orleans - New Orleans
Houston at Tennessee - Tennessee
Jacksonville at Philadelphia - Philadelphia
Seattle at Kansas City - Kansas City
San Francisco at Chicago - Chicago
Tampa Bay at N.Y. Giants - NY Giants
St. Louis at San Diego - San Diego
Indianapolis at Denver - Indianapolis
N.Y. Jets at Cleveland - NY Jets
Pittsburgh at Oakland - Pittsburgh
Dallas at Carolina - Carolina
New England at Minnesota - New England


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 30, 2006)

I got killed this week.......GO VIKINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 30, 2006)

not even half way through the year and i can kiss the steelers season goodbye.  I was pissed after the atlanta game but yesterday was almost too comical to even be upset about.  you allow 98 total yards on defense yet lose 20-13?   oh well, at least i wont be wasting anymore time on sundays trying to catch updates.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 30, 2006)

2knees said:


> not even half way through the year and i can kiss the steelers season goodbye.  I was pissed after the atlanta game but yesterday was almost too comical to even be upset about.  you allow 98 total yards on defense yet lose 20-13?   oh well, at least i wont be wasting anymore time on sundays trying to catch updates.



Ben has been through to much this year...they should sit him and let Batch play.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 30, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Ben has been through to much this year...they should sit him and let Batch play.



Exactly.  there was no need to start him yesterday coming off of a concussion.  Now, its over and they should just have him sit the rest of this season out and start fresh next year.  11 interceptions in 5 1/2 games is insane.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 30, 2006)

Didn't read thw whole thread...but how does this work


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 30, 2006)

Brettski said:


> Didn't read thw whole thread...but how does this work


Its just a pick the game thing for fun. Each week we post up the games of the week and some of us pick them.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you guys like that game last night:angry:  As a Viking fan I can say that was down right embarrassing. Pats looked real good and the vikings played there worst game of the year. The refs sucked also.


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2006)

Hopefully the Pats can open up the same can of whoop-ass on the Colts. I'll have this week's standings and schedule in a bit.


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2006)

Week 8 Results:

skibum9995- 8
Paul- 7
2knees- 7
Zand- 6
Allskiing- 4
John84- 4

Week 8 Standings:

Skibum 9995 : 74

2Knees : 69

ALLSKIING : 66

John84 : 64

Zand : 64

Paul: 44

Week 9 Schedule:

Atlanta @ Detroit
Cincinnati @ Baltimore
Dallas @ Washington
Green Bay @ Buffalo
Houston @ NY Giants
Kansas City @ St. Louis
Miami @ Chicago
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay
Tennessee @ Jacksonville
Minnesota @ San Francisco
Cleveland @ San Diego
Denver @ Pittsburgh
Indianapolis @ New England
Oakland @ Seattle


----------



## Zand (Nov 1, 2006)

Atlanta @ Detroit: Atlanta
Cincinnati @ Baltimore: Baltimore
Dallas @ Washington: Dallas
Green Bay @ Buffalo: Buffalo
Houston @ NY Giants: NY Giants
Kansas City @ St. Louis: St. Louis
Miami @ Chicago: Chicago
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay: New Orleans
Tennessee @ Jacksonville: Jacksonville
Minnesota @ San Francisco: Minnesota
Cleveland @ San Diego: San Diego
Denver @ Pittsburgh: Denver
Indianapolis @ New England: New England
Oakland @ Seattle: Seattle


----------



## Paul (Nov 2, 2006)

*Atlanta* @ Detroit
Cincinnati @ *Baltimore*
*Dallas* @ Washington
Green Bay @ *Buffalo*
Houston @ *NY Giants*
Kansas City @ *St. Louis*
Miami @ *Chicago*
*New Orleans* @ Tampa Bay
Tennessee @ *Jacksonville*
*Minnesota* @ San Francisco
Cleveland @ *San Diego*
*Denver* @ Pittsburgh
Indianapolis @ *New England*
Oakland @ *Seattle*


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2006)

Atlanta @ Detroit: Atlanta
Cincinnati @ Baltimore: Cincy
Dallas @ Washington: Dallas
Green Bay @ Buffalo: Packers
Houston @ NY Giants: NY Giants
Kansas City @ St. Louis: Cheifs
Miami @ Chicago: Chicago
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay: New Orleans
Tennessee @ Jacksonville: Jacksonville
Minnesota @ San Francisco: Minnesota
Cleveland @ San Diego: San Diego
Denver @ Pittsburgh: Denver
Indianapolis @ New England: Indy
Oakland @ Seattle: Seattle


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2006)

Atlanta @ Detroit: Atlanta
Cincinnati @ Baltimore: Baltimore
Dallas @ Washington: Dallas
Green Bay @ Buffalo: Green Bay
Houston @ NY Giants: NYG
Kansas City @ St. Louis: St. Louis
Miami @ Chicago: Chicago
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay: New Orleans
Tennessee @ Jacksonville: Jacksonville
Minnesota @ San Francisco: Minnesota
Cleveland @ San Diego: San Diego
Denver @ Pittsburgh: Denver
Indianapolis @ New England: Indianapolis
Oakland @ Seattle: Oakland


----------



## John84 (Nov 4, 2006)

Atlanta @ Detroit *Atlanta*
Cincinnati @ Baltimore *Baltimore*
Dallas @ Washington *Washington*
Green Bay @ Buffalo *Green Bay*
Houston @ NY Giants *NY*
Kansas City @ St. Louis *St. Louis*
Miami @ Chicago *Chicago*
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay *New Orleans*
Tennessee @ Jacksonville: *Jacksonville*
Minnesota @ San Francisco *Minnesota*
Cleveland @ San Diego *San Diego*
Denver @ Pittsburgh *Denver*
Indianapolis @ New England *New England*
Oakland @ Seattle *Seattle*


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 4, 2006)

Atlanta @ Detroit - Atlanta
Cincinnati @ Baltimore - Baltimore
Dallas @ Washington - Dallas
Green Bay @ Buffalo - Green Bay
Houston @ NY Giants - NY Giants
Kansas City @ St. Louis - St. Louis
Miami @ Chicago - Chicago
New Orleans @ Tampa Bay - New Orleans
Tennessee @ Jacksonville - Jacksonville
Minnesota @ San Francisco - Minnesota
Cleveland @ San Diego - San Diego
Denver @ Pittsburgh - Denver
Indianapolis @ New England - New England
Oakland @ Seattle - Seattle


----------



## 2knees (Nov 7, 2006)

this week
Zand 8
Paul 8
John84 8
2knees 8
Allskiing 7
Skibum9995 7

Overall
Skibum9995 81
2Knees 77
Allskiing 73
John84 72
Zand 72
Paul 52


----------



## John84 (Nov 11, 2006)

Baltimore at Tennessee	
Buffalo at Indianapolis	
Cleveland at Atlanta	
Green Bay at Minnesota	
Houston at Jacksonville	
Kansas City at Miami	
N.Y. Jets at New England	
San Diego at Cincinnati	
San Francisco at Detroit	
Washington at Philadelphia	
Denver at Oakland	
Dallas at Arizona	
New Orleans at Pittsburgh	
St. Louis at Seattle	
Chicago at N.Y. Giants	
Tampa Bay at Carolina


----------



## 2knees (Nov 11, 2006)

Baltimore at Tennessee baltimore	
Buffalo at Indianapolis	 Indy
Cleveland at Atlanta	Atlanta
Green Bay at Minnesota Green Bay	
Houston at Jacksonville  Jags	
Kansas City at Miami	 KC
N.Y. Jets at New England  Patsies	
San Diego at Cincinnati  San Diego	
San Francisco at Detroit  Detroit	
Washington at Philadelphia  Philly	
Denver at Oakland  Denver	
Dallas at Arizona  Dallas	
New Orleans at Pittsburgh  Pitt	
St. Louis at Seattle	St. Louis
Chicago at N.Y. Giants  Giants	
Tampa Bay at Carolina  Carolina


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 12, 2006)

Baltimore at Tennessee: Baltimore 
Buffalo at Indianapolis: Indianapolis
Cleveland at Atlanta:  Atlanta
Green Bay at Minnesota: Minnesota
Houston at Jacksonville:  Jacksonville
Kansas City at Miami: Kansas City
N.Y. Jets at New England: New England
San Diego at Cincinnati:  San Diego
San Francisco at Detroit: Detroit
Washington at Philadelphia:  Philadelphia
Denver at Oakland:  Denver
Dallas at Arizona: Dallas
New Orleans at Pittsburgh: New Orleans
St. Louis at Seattle:  Seattle
Chicago at N.Y. Giants:  N.Y. Giants
Tampa Bay at Carolina: Carolina


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 12, 2006)

Baltimore at Tennessee - Baltimore 
Buffalo at Indianapolis - Indianapolis
Cleveland at Atlanta - Atlanta
Green Bay at Minnesota - Minnesota
Houston at Jacksonville - Jacksonville
Kansas City at Miami - Kansas City
N.Y. Jets at New England - New England
San Diego at Cincinnati - San Diego
San Francisco at Detroit - Detroit
Washington at Philadelphia - Philadelphia
Denver at Oakland - Denver
Dallas at Arizona - Dallas
New Orleans at Pittsburgh - New Orleans
St. Louis at Seattle - Seattle
Chicago at N.Y. Giants - NY Giants
Tampa Bay at Carolina - Carolina


----------



## John84 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Baltimore* at Tennessee
Buffalo at *Indianapolis*
Cleveland at *Atlanta*
Green Bay at *Minnesota*
Houston at *Jacksonville*
*Kansas City* at Miami
N.Y. Jets at *New England*
*San Diego* at Cincinnati
San Francisco at *Detroit*
*Washington *at Philadelphia
*Denver* at Oakland
*Dallas* at Arizona
*New Orleans* at Pittsburgh
St. Louis at *Seattle*
*Chicago *at N.Y. Giants
Tampa Bay at *Carolina*


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn I forgot to post this week. I could post the link to my yahoosports.com list for this week since it closes before the games start and that would be proof I'm not trying to make stuff up. Plus I'm doing terrible this week anyway.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2006)

Zand said:


> Damn I forgot to post this week. I could post the link to my yahoosports.com list for this week since it closes before the games start and that would be proof I'm not trying to make stuff up. Plus I'm doing terrible this week anyway.


Go for it...This is just for fun anyway. I think this was my worst week as well.


----------



## Zand (Nov 13, 2006)

Currently I have 7 wins and 8 losses.

Baltimore at Tennessee - Baltimore 
Buffalo at Indianapolis - Indianapolis
Cleveland at Atlanta - Atlanta
Green Bay at Minnesota - Minnesota
Houston at Jacksonville - Jacksonville
Kansas City at Miami - Kansas City
N.Y. Jets at New England - New England
San Diego at Cincinnati - San Diego
San Francisco at Detroit - Detroit
Washington at Philadelphia - Philadelphia
Denver at Oakland - Denver
Dallas at Arizona - Dallas
New Orleans at Pittsburgh - New Orleans
St. Louis at Seattle - Seattle
Chicago at N.Y. Giants - NY Giants
Tampa Bay at Carolina - Carolina

skibum picked all the same teams I did so I just copied that. lol


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 19, 2006)

Week 11

Minnesota at Miami - Minnesota
Cincinnati at New Orleans - New Orleans
Chicago at NY Jets - Chicago
Tennessee at Philadelphia - Philadelphia
Atlanta at Baltimore - Baltimore
Buffalo at Houston - Houston
Pittsburgh at Cleveland - Pittsburgh
Washington at Tampa Bay - Tampa Bay
St. Louis at Carolina - Carolina
New England at Green Bay- New England
Oakland at Kansas City - Kansas City
Detroit at Arizona - Detroit
Seattle at San Fransisco - Seattle
Indianapolis at Dallas - Indianapolis
San Diego at Denver - San Diego
NY Giants at Jacksonville - NY Giants

Anybody else picking this week?


----------



## John84 (Nov 19, 2006)

Minnesota at Miami - Minnesota
Cincinnati at New Orleans - New Orleans
Chicago at NY Jets - Chicago
Tennessee at Philadelphia - Philadelphia
Atlanta at Baltimore - Baltimore
Buffalo at Houston - Houston
Pittsburgh at Cleveland - Pittsburgh
Washington at Tampa Bay - Washington
St. Louis at Carolina - Carolina
New England at Green Bay- New England
Oakland at Kansas City - Kansas City
Detroit at Arizona - Detroit
Seattle at San Fransisco - Seattle
Indianapolis at Dallas - Indianapolis
San Diego at Denver - San Diego
NY Giants at Jacksonville - NY Giants


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 19, 2006)

Standings from last week

*Week 10*
2knees 10
Allskiing 8
Skibum9995 8
John84 8
Zand 8

*Overall*
Skibum9995 89
2Knees 87
Allskiing 81
John84 80
Zand 80
Paul 52


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Week 11*
Zand 9
skibum9995 8
John84 7

*Overall*
skibum9995 97
Zand 89
2Knees 87
John84 87
Allskiing 81
Paul 52


----------



## Zand (Nov 21, 2006)

Oops, forgot to post mine again. Yahoo had me as 9-7.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 22, 2006)

Zand said:


> Oops, forgot to post mine again. Yahoo had me as 9-7.


I just edited my post with the standings to add you in.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Week 12*

Miami at Detroit
Tampa Bay at Dallas
Denver at Kansas City
Cincinnati at Cleveland
Jacksonville at Buffalo
Pittsburgh at Baltimore
New Orleans at Atlanta
Carolina at Washington
San Francisco at St. Louis
Arizona at Minnesota
Houston at NY Jets
Oakland at San Diego
Chicago at New England
NY Giants at Tennessee
Philadelphia at Indianapolis
Green Bay at Seattle


----------



## 2knees (Nov 22, 2006)

Miami at Detroit Miami 
Tampa Bay at Dallas Dallas
Denver at Kansas City  Chiefs
Cincinnati at Cleveland Bengals
Jacksonville at Buffalo  Jacksonville
Pittsburgh at Baltimore  Pitt
New Orleans at Atlanta Saints
Carolina at Washington Carolina
San Francisco at St. Louis St. Loiuis
Arizona at Minnesota  Vikings
Houston at NY Jets  Jets
Oakland at San Diego  Chargers
Chicago at New England  Patriots
NY Giants at Tennessee  Tennessee
Philadelphia at Indianapolis  Indy
Green Bay at Seattle Seattle


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 22, 2006)

Miami at Detroit Miami
Tampa Bay at Dallas Dallas
Denver at Kansas City Denver
Cincinnati at Cleveland Cincinnati
Jacksonville at Buffalo Jacksonville
Pittsburgh at Baltimore Baltimore
New Orleans at Atlanta New orleans
Carolina at Washington Carolina
San Francisco at St. Louis ST L
Arizona at Minnesota Minn
Houston at NY Jets Jets
Oakland at San Diego Diego
Chicago at New England NE
NY Giants at Tennessee Giants
Philadelphia at Indianapolis Indy
Green Bay at Seattle Seattle


----------



## John84 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Miami* at Detroit
Tampa Bay at *Dallas*
*Denver* at Kansas City
*Cincinnati* at Cleveland
*Jacksonville* at Buffalo
Pittsburgh at *Baltimore*
*New Orleans* at Atlanta
Carolina at *Washington*
San Francisco at *St. Louis*
Arizona at* Minnesota*
Houston at *NY Jets*
Oakland at *San Diego*
*Chicago* at New England
*NY Giants* at Tennessee
Philadelphia at *Indianapolis*
Green Bay at *Seattle*


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 23, 2006)

Miami at Detroit - Miami
Tampa Bay at Dallas - Dallas
Denver at Kansas City - Denver
Cincinnati at Cleveland - Cincinnati
Jacksonville at Buffalo - Jacksonville
Pittsburgh at Baltimore - Baltimore
New Orleans at Atlanta - Atlanta
Carolina at Washington - Carolina
San Francisco at St. Louis - St Louis
Arizona at Minnesota - Minnesota
Houston at NY Jets - NY Jets
Oakland at San Diego - San Diego
Chicago at New England - New England
NY Giants at Tennessee - NY Giants
Philadelphia at Indianapolis - Indianapolis
Green Bay at Seattle - Seattle


----------



## Zand (Nov 24, 2006)

WTF is my problem

Miami at Detroit - Miami
Tampa Bay at Dallas - Dallas
Denver at Kansas City - Denver
Cincinnati at Cleveland - Cincinnati
Jacksonville at Buffalo - Buffalo
Pittsburgh at Baltimore - Baltimore
New Orleans at Atlanta - New Orleans
Carolina at Washington - Carolina
San Francisco at St. Louis - San Francisco
Arizona at Minnesota - Minnesota
Houston at NY Jets - NY Jets
Oakland at San Diego - San Diego
Chicago at New England - New England
NY Giants at Tennessee - Tennessee
Philadelphia at Indianapolis - Indianapolis
Green Bay at Seattle - Seattle


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Week 13*

I guess we all forgot about the Thursday game. Heres the rest of the weeks games:

*Week 13*

Minnesota at Chicago
Kansas City at Cleveland
San Diego at Buffalo
Indianapolis at Tennessee
NY Jets at Green Bay
Atlanta at Washington
Detroit at New England
Arizona at St. Louis
San Francisco at New Orleans
Houston at Oakland
Jacksonville at Miami
Dallas at NY Giants
Tampa Bay at Pittsburgh
Seattle at Denver
Carolina at Philadelphia


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Week 12*
2knees 13
Zand 13
Allskiing 12
John84 12
skibum9995 11

*Overall*
skibum9995 108
Zand 102
2Knees 100
John84 99
Allskiing 93
Paul 52


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 2, 2006)

Minnesota at Chicago - Chicago
Kansas City at Cleveland - Kansas City
San Diego at Buffalo - San Diego
Indianapolis at Tennessee - Indianapolis
NY Jets at Green Bay - NY Jets
Atlanta at Washington - Atlanta
Detroit at New England - New England
Arizona at St. Louis - St. Louis
San Francisco at New Orleans - New Orleans
Houston at Oakland - Oakland
Jacksonville at Miami - Miami
Dallas at NY Giants - Dallas
Tampa Bay at Pittsburgh - Pittsburgh
Seattle at Denver - Denver
Carolina at Philadelphia - Carolina


----------



## John84 (Dec 2, 2006)

Minnesota at *Chicago*
*Kansas City* at Cleveland
*San Diego *at Buffalo
*Indianapolis* at Tennessee
*NY Jets* at Green Bay
Atlanta at *Washington*
Detroit at *New England*
Arizona at *St. Louis*
San Francisco at* New Orleans*
*Houston* at Oakland
*Jacksonville* at Miami
*Dallas* at NY Giants
*Tampa Bay *at Pittsburgh
Seattle at *Denver*
*Carolina* at Philadelphia


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2006)

Minnesota at Chicago- Chicago
Kansas City at Cleveland- Kansas City
San Diego at Buffalo- San Diego
Indianapolis at Tennessee- Tennessee (yup)
NY Jets at Green Bay- Jets
Atlanta at Washington- Wasington
Detroit at New England- New England
Arizona at St. Louis- St. Louis
San Francisco at New Orleans- New Orleans
Houston at Oakland- Oakland
Jacksonville at Miami- Miami
Dallas at NY Giants- Dallas
Tampa Bay at Pittsburgh- Pittsburgh
Seattle at Denver- Denver
Carolina at Philadelphia- Carolina


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 3, 2006)

Minnesota at Chicago- Minnesota
Kansas City at Cleveland- KC
San Diego at Buffalo- SD
Indianapolis at Tennessee- Indy
NY Jets at Green Bay-Jets
Atlanta at Washington-Atlanta
Detroit at New England- NE
Arizona at St. Louis-Rams
San Francisco at New Orleans-NO
Houston at Oakland-Oakland
Jacksonville at Miami-Jags
Dallas at NY Giants-Dallas
Tampa Bay at Pittsburgh-Pitt
Seattle at Denver-Seattle
Carolina at Philadelphia-Carolina


----------



## Zand (Dec 3, 2006)

Tennessee!!!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 3, 2006)

Zand said:


> Tennessee!!!!!


I did not watch any of the game but I had to look twice at the score.


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Week 13*
Allskiing 9
Zand 8
John84 8
skibum9995 8

*Overall*
skibum9995 116
Zand 110
John84 107
Allskiing 102
2Knees 100


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Week 14*

Cleveland at Pittsburgh
Atlanta at Tampa Bay
Philadelphia at Washington
NY Giants at Carolina
Indianapolis at Jacksonville
New England at Miami
Minnesota at Detroit
Baltimore at Kansas City
Tennessee at Houston
Oakland at Cincinnati
Seattle at Arizona
Green Bay at San Francisco
Denver at San Diego
Buffalo at NY Jets
New Orleans at Dallas
Chicago at St. Louis


----------



## 2knees (Dec 5, 2006)

Cleveland at Pittsburgh  pitt
Atlanta at Tampa Bay atlanta
Philadelphia at Washington philly
NY Giants at Carolina carolina (the giants are DONE)
Indianapolis at Jacksonville  Jax
New England at Miami  Patriots
Minnesota at Detroit  Vikings
Baltimore at Kansas City KC
Tennessee at Houston Tennessee
Oakland at Cincinnati  Cincy
Seattle at Arizona Seattle
Green Bay at San Francisco  Niners
Denver at San Diego San Diego
Buffalo at NY Jets Jers
New Orleans at Dallas  Dallas
Chicago at St. Louis  Chicago


damn i forgot to do this again last week.


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2006)

2knees said:


> damn i forgot to do this again last week.



I missed it the last 3 weeks, or so....

Leave me out of the standings, I pick much better than those numbers suggest.;-) 

Cleveland at *Pittsburgh* 
*Atlanta* at Tampa Bay 
*Philadelphia* at Washington 
*NY Giants* at Carolina 
*Indianapolis* at Jacksonville  
New England at *Miami* 
Minnesota at *Detroit* 
*Baltimore* at Kansas City 
*Tennessee* at Houston 
Oakland at *Cincinnati * 
*Seattle* at Arizona 
*Green Bay* at San Francisco  
Denver at *San Diego* 
Buffalo at *NY Jets* 
*New Orleans* at Dallas  
Chicago at *St. Louis  *


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 7, 2006)

Cleveland at Pittsburgh - Pittsburgh
Atlanta at Tampa Bay - Atlanta
Philadelphia at Washington - Philadelphia
NY Giants at Carolina - NY Giants
Indianapolis at Jacksonville - Indianapolis
New England at Miami - New England
Minnesota at Detroit - Minnesota
Baltimore at Kansas City - Baltimore
Tennessee at Houston - Tennessee
Oakland at Cincinnati - Cincinnati
Seattle at Arizona - Seattle
Green Bay at San Francisco - San Francisco
Denver at San Diego - San Diego
Buffalo at NY Jets - NY Jets
New Orleans at Dallas - Dallas
Chicago at St. Louis - Chicago


----------



## Zand (Dec 7, 2006)

Cleveland at Pittsburgh - Pittsburgh
Atlanta at Tampa Bay - Atlanta
Philadelphia at Washington - Philadelphia
NY Giants at Carolina - Carolina
Indianapolis at Jacksonville - Indianapolis
New England at Miami - New England
Minnesota at Detroit - Minnesota
Baltimore at Kansas City - Baltimore
Tennessee at Houston - Tennessee
Oakland at Cincinnati - Cincinnati
Seattle at Arizona - Seattle
Green Bay at San Francisco - San Francisco
Denver at San Diego - San Diego
Buffalo at NY Jets - NY Jets
New Orleans at Dallas - New Orleans
Chicago at St. Louis - Chicago


----------



## John84 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Atlanta* at Tampa Bay
Philadelphia at *Washington*
*NY Giants* at Carolina
*Indianapolis* at Jacksonville
*New England* at Miami
*Minnesota* at Detroit
*Baltimore* at Kansas City
*Tennessee* at Houston
Oakland at* Cincinnati*
*Seattle* at Arizona
Green Bay at *San Francisco*
Denver at *San Diego*
Buffalo at *NY Jets*
*New Orleans* at Dallas
*Chicago* at St. Louis


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Week 14*
Paul 11
skibum9995 10
Zand 10
2knees 9
John84 9

*Overall*
skibum9995 126
Zand 120
John84 116
2knees 109
Allskiing 102


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Week 15*

San Francisco at Seattle
Dallas at Atlanta 
NY Jets at Minnesota
Washington at New Orleans
Houston at New England
Pittsburgh at Carolina 
Tampa Bay at Chicago
Cleveland at Baltimore
Miami at Buffalo
Detroit at Green Bay
Jacksonville at Tennessee
Denver at Arizona
Philadelphia at NY Giants
St. Louis at Oakland
Kansas City at San Diego
Cincinnati at Indianapolis


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 12, 2006)

Week 15

San Francisco *at Seattle*
*Dallas *at Atlanta 
*NY Jets* at Minnesota
*Washington*at New Orleans
Houston at *New England*
Pittsburgh *at Carolina*
Tampa Bay *at Chicago*
*Cleveland* at Baltimore
*Miami* at Buffalo
Detroit at *Green Bay*
*Jacksonville* at Tennessee
Denver *at Arizona*
Philadelphia *at NY Giants*
St. Louis *at Oakland*
Kansas City *at San Diego*
*Cincinnati* at Indianapolis


----------



## 2knees (Dec 12, 2006)

San Francisco at Seattle  Seabags
Dallas at Atlanta Atlanta
NY Jets at Minnesota  Minnesota
Washington at New Orleans  saints
Houston at New England  new england
Pittsburgh at Carolina Carolina
Tampa Bay at Chicago Bears
Cleveland at Baltimore  Baltimore
Miami at Buffalo  Miami
Detroit at Green Bay  Green Bay
Jacksonville at Tennessee  Jacksonville
Denver at Arizona Arizona
Philadelphia at NY Giants  Gmen
St. Louis at Oakland  St Louis
Kansas City at San Diego  chargers
Cincinnati at Indianapolis  Cincinapolis.  lol no clue on this one but what a friggin game.  

I'll go with Indy.


----------



## John84 (Dec 12, 2006)

San Francisco at *Seattle*
*Dallas* at Atlanta
*NY Jets* at Minnesota
Washington at *New Orleans* (I've finally given up)
Houston at *New England*
Pittsburgh at *Carolina*
Tampa Bay at *Chicago*
Cleveland at *Baltimore*
*Miami *at Buffalo
Detroit at *Green Bay*
*Jacksonville* at Tennessee
*Denver *at Arizona
Philadelphia at *NY Giants*
*St. Louis *at Oakland
Kansas City at* San Diego*
Cincinnati at *Indianapolis*


----------



## Paul (Dec 13, 2006)

San Francisco at *Seattle*
*Dallas* at Atlanta
*NY Jets* at Minnesota
Washington at *New Orleans*
Houston at *New England*
*Pittsburgh* at Carolina
Tampa Bay at *Chicago*
Cleveland at *Baltimore*
Miami at *Buffalo*
Detroit at *Green Bay*
Jacksonville at *Tennessee*
*Denver* at Arizona
*Philadelphia* at NY Giants  opleaseopleaseopleaseoplease....
*St. Louis* at Oakland
Kansas City at *San Diego*
*Cincinnati* at Indianapolis


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2006)

San Francisco at Seattle: Seattle
Dallas at Atlanta: Dallas
NY Jets at Minnesota: NY Jets
Washington at New Orleans: New Orleans
Houston at New England: New England
Pittsburgh at Carolina: Pittsburgh
Tampa Bay at Chicago: Chicago
Cleveland at Baltimore: Baltimore
Miami at Buffalo: Miami
Detroit at Green Bay: Green Bay
Jacksonville at Tennessee: Tennessee
Denver at Arizona: ARIZONA
Philadelphia at NY Giants: Philadelphia
St. Louis at Oakland: St. Louis
Kansas City at San Diego: San Diego
Cincinnati at Indianapolis: Cincinnati


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 14, 2006)

San Francisco at Seattle - Seattle
Dallas at Atlanta - Dallas
NY Jets at Minnesota - NY Jets
Washington at New Orleans - New Orleans
Houston at New England - New England
Pittsburgh at Carolina - Carolina
Tampa Bay at Chicago - Chicago
Cleveland at Baltimore - Baltimore
Miami at Buffalo - Miami
Detroit at Green Bay - Green Bay
Jacksonville at Tennessee - Jacksonville
Denver at Arizona - Denver
Philadelphia at NY Giants - NY Giants
St. Louis at Oakland - St Louis
Kansas City at San Diego - San Diego
Cincinnati at Indianapolis - Indianapolis


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Week 15*
Paul 13
Zand 11
skibum9995 10
John84 10
2knees 7
tree_skier 7

*Overall*
skibum9995 136
Zand 131
John84 126
2knees 116
Allskiing 102


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Week 16*

*Week 16*

Minnesota at Green Bay
Kansas City at Oakland
Chicago at Detroit
Tennessee at Buffalo 
Carolina at Atlanta
Indianapolis at Houston
Tampa Bay at Cleveland
Baltimore at Pittsburgh
New England at Jacksonville
New Orleans at NY Giants 
Washington at St. Louis
Arizona at San Francisco
San Diego at Seattle
Cincinnati at Denver
Philadelphia at Dallas 
NY Jets at Miami


----------



## John84 (Dec 19, 2006)

Minnesota at *Green Bay*
*Kansas City *at Oakland
*Chicago* at Detroit
*Tennessee *at Buffalo
Carolina at* Atlanta*
*Indianapolis *at Houston
*Tampa Bay* at Cleveland
*Baltimore* at Pittsburgh
*New England *at Jacksonville
*New Orleans *at NY Giants
*Washington* at St. Louis
Arizona at *San Francisco*
*San Diego *at Seattle
*Cincinnati *at Denver
Philadelphia at *Dallas*
*NY Jets* at Miami


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 20, 2006)

Week 16

Minnesota at *Green Bay*
*Kansas City* at Oakland
*Chicago *at Detroit
Tennessee at *Buffalo* 
*Carolina *at Atlanta
*Indianapolis* at Houston
*Tampa Bay *at Cleveland
Baltimore at* Pittsburgh*
*New England *at Jacksonville
New Orleans at *NY Giants *
*Washington* at St. Louis
*Arizona *at San Francisco
*San Diego* at Seattle
Cincinnati *at Denver*
Philadelphia* at Dallas* 
*NY Jets* at Miami


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2006)

Minnesota at Green Bay  Green Bay
Kansas City at Oakland  Kansas City
Chicago at Detroit  Chicago
Tennessee at Buffalo Buffalo
Carolina at Atlanta  Atlanta
Indianapolis at Houston  Indy
Tampa Bay at Cleveland  Cleveland
Baltimore at Pittsburgh  Pitt
New England at Jacksonville  New England
New Orleans at NY Giants  Saints
Washington at St. Louis  Washington
Arizona at San Francisco  San Francisco
San Diego at Seattle  San Diego
Cincinnati at Denver  Cincinnati
Philadelphia at Dallas Dallas
NY Jets at Miami  Miami


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 21, 2006)

Minnesota at Green Bay - Green Bay
Kansas City at Oakland - Kansas City
Chicago at Detroit - Chicago
Tennessee at Buffalo - Tennessee
Carolina at Atlanta - Atlanta
Indianapolis at Houston - Indianapolis
Tampa Bay at Cleveland - Tampa Bay
Baltimore at Pittsburgh - Baltimore
New England at Jacksonville - New England
New Orleans at NY Giants - New Orleans
Washington at St. Louis - Washington
Arizona at San Francisco - San Francisco
San Diego at Seattle - San Diego
Cincinnati at Denver - Cincinnati
Philadelphia at Dallas - Dallas
NY Jets at Miami - NY Jets


----------



## Zand (Dec 24, 2006)

Minnesota at Green Bay - Green Bay
Kansas City at Oakland - Kansas City
Chicago at Detroit - Chicago
Tennessee at Buffalo - Tennessee
Carolina at Atlanta - Atlanta
Indianapolis at Houston - Indianapolis
Tampa Bay at Cleveland - Cleveland
Baltimore at Pittsburgh - Baltimore
New England at Jacksonville - New England
New Orleans at NY Giants - New Orleans
Washington at St. Louis - Washington
Arizona at San Francisco - San Francisco
San Diego at Seattle - San Diego
Cincinnati at Denver - Denver
Philadelphia at Dallas - Dallas
NY Jets at Miami - NY Jets


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Week 16*
Zand 10
skibum9995 10
John84 10
tree_skier 10
2knees 6

*Overall*
skibum9995 146
Zand 141
John84 136
2knees 122
Allskiing 102


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Week 17*

*Week 17*

NY Giants at Washington
Seattle at Tampa Bay
St. Louis at Minnesota
Carolina at New Orleans
Oakland at NY Jets
Detroit at Dallas
Pittsburgh at Cincinnati
Cleveland at Houston
New England at Tennessee
Jacksonville at Kansas City
Miami at Indianapolis
San Francisco at Denver
Buffalo at Baltimore
Atlanta at Philadelphia
Arizona at San Diego
Green Bay at Chicago


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 26, 2006)

*Week 17*

NY Giants *at Washington*
*Seattle *at Tampa Bay
St. Louis at* Minnesota*
Carolina at* New Orleans*
Oakland *at NY Jets*
*Detroit *at Dallas
Pittsburgh *at Cincinnati*
Cleveland* at Houston*
*New England* at Tennessee
*Jacksonville *at Kansas City
*Miami *at Indianapolis
San Francisco *at Denver*
*Buffalo* at Baltimore
Atlanta *at Philadelphia*
Arizona *at San Diego*
*Green Bay* at Chicago


----------



## Zand (Dec 27, 2006)

NY Giants at Washington - Washington
Seattle at Tampa Bay - Seattle
St. Louis at Minnesota - St. Louis
Carolina at New Orleans - New Orleans
Oakland at NY Jets - NY Jets
Detroit at Dallas - Dallas
Pittsburgh at Cincinnati - Cincinnati
Cleveland at Houston - Houston
New England at Tennessee - New England
Jacksonville at Kansas City - Kansas City
Miami at Indianapolis - Indianapolis
San Francisco at Denver - Denver
Buffalo at Baltimore - Baltimore
Atlanta at Philadelphia - Philadelphia
Arizona at San Diego - San Diego
Green Bay at Chicago - Chicago


----------



## John84 (Dec 29, 2006)

NY Giants at *Washington*
*Seattle* at Tampa Bay
*St. Louis* at Minnesota
Carolina at *New Orleans*
Oakland at *NY Jets*
Detroit at *Dallas*
Pittsburgh at *Cincinnati*
Cleveland at *Houston*
New England at *Tennessee*
*Jacksonville* at Kansas City
Miami at *Indianapolis*
San Francisco at *Denver*
Buffalo at *Baltimore*
Atlanta at *Philadelphia*
Arizona at *San Diego*
Green Bay at *Chicago*


----------



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2006)

NY Giants at Washington  Giants
Seattle at Tampa Bay Seattle
St. Louis at Minnesota  Vikings
Carolina at New Orleans  New Orleans
Oakland at NY Jets Jets
Detroit at Dallas  Dallas
Pittsburgh at Cincinnati  Bengals
Cleveland at Houston  Houston
New England at Tennessee  Pats
Jacksonville at Kansas City  Jacksonville
Miami at Indianapolis  Indy
San Francisco at Denver  Denver
Buffalo at Baltimore  Ravens
Atlanta at Philadelphia  Philly
Arizona at San Diego  Chargers
Green Bay at Chicago  Packers


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 31, 2006)

NY Giants at Washington - NY Giants
Seattle at Tampa Bay - Seattle
St. Louis at Minnesota - St. Louis
Carolina at New Orleans - New Orleans
Oakland at NY Jets - NY Jets
Detroit at Dallas - Dallas
Pittsburgh at Cincinnati - Cincinnati
Cleveland at Houston - Houston
New England at Tennessee - New England
Jacksonville at Kansas City -  Jacksonville
Miami at Indianapolis - Indianapolis
San Francisco at Denver - Denver
Buffalo at Baltimore - Baltimore
Atlanta at Philadelphia - Philadelphia
Arizona at San Diego - San Diego
Green Bay at Chicago - Green Bay


----------



## Zand (Dec 31, 2006)

*Playoffs Set*

SATURDAY, JANUARY 6

4 PM: Kansas City Chiefs @ Indianapolis Colts
8 PM: Dallas Cowboys @ Seattle Seahawks

SUNDAY, JANUARY 7

1 PM: New York Jets @ New England Patriots
4 PM: New York Giants @ Philadelphia Eagles


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Week 17*
skibum9995 11
Zand 10
2knees 10
John84 8
tree_skier 8

*Overall Standings after Regular Season*
skibum9995 157
Zand 151
John84 144
2knees 132
Allskiing 102


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Playoffs*

*Wild Card Weekend*

Kansas City at Indianapolis
Dallas at Seattle
NY Jets at New England
NY Giants at Philadelphia


----------



## Zand (Jan 3, 2007)

Kansas City at Indianapolis- Indianapolis
Dallas at Seattle- Seattle
NY Jets at New England- New England
NY Giants at Philadelphia- Philadelphia

I'll take all the home teams.


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2007)

Jeremy Stevens and T.O. get into a face spitting contest, with the refs penalizing Seattle 15 yds as a result. Romo somehow manages to complete 2 passes, one to Glenn for a TD, and one to Whitten for a yard. Alexander manages to rush for a TD tying the game. During the OT coin toss Hasselbeck says "We're going to kick-off, and we're going to score with the wind at our back." He's correct, The Chicken of the Sea win with :01 in OT remaining on a 74 yd FG. Marty Morningwheg gets an official apology from ESPN. *Seattle*

Larry Johnson manages 245 rushing yds and 3 TDs and Vinatieri comes in for the late, potentially game-winning figgie to put the Dolts on top, but pulls a Scott Norwood and goes wide-right. Karma, officially bites him in the ass. Unfortunately for Larry, his yds came from 55 carries, and his wheels come off. KC wins, but has no hope next week. Herm Edwards screams "They were what we thought they were!!! Crown their ass!!!" from the podium despite winning the game.  *KC*

Mangini, before kick-off, still miffed about not getting a handshake from Bill Belle-Chic, sneaks-up on the guru and gives him a "How's your father?" Bill is so rattled by this, his play-calling becomes completely erratic. Brady can't compensate, and the Pats fall on a INT return for a TD by some 4th string guy no one has heard of. Joe Namath is quoted as saying "I don't care about playofffffsssshhhh, I wanna Kisssshhhh you" to Tony Kornheiser.  *NY Jets*

Tiki Barber bumps into Nick Saban in the airport. At the pre-game, Tiki is nowhere to be found. Tom Coughlin gets a text message on his cell from Tiki saying that he's decided to take the job offer from the Food network as the new color man for Iron Chef. He's heading to Japan to brush-up on the language, good luck against Philly, so long, and thanks for all the fish. Without any semblance of a running game, Eli is forced to throw, often. He ends up 8 for 56 for 67 yards, 1 TD and 7 INT. He is sacked 8 times and after the game is heard saying to Archie "Thanks for not letting me go to San Diego, _DAD_... Great move there, _DAD_... No, no, New York will be _MUCH _better, _DAD_.... "


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 3, 2007)

ok, i have kept my 2C out of this thread, but its about time I express myself.

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS


----------



## John84 (Jan 6, 2007)

Kansas City at *Indianapolis*
Dallas at *Seattle*
NY Jets at *New England*
NY Giants at *Philadelphia*


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 6, 2007)

Kansas City at Indianapolis - Indianapolis
Dallas at Seattle - Dallas
NY Jets at New England - New England
NY Giants at Philadelphia - Philadelphia


----------



## 2knees (Sep 18, 2007)

anyone want to revive this for the current season?


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 18, 2007)

2knees said:


> anyone want to revive this for the current season?



I'm down...though setting up a pick em league through yahoo may be easier as they'll calculate the points for us...just a thought.


----------

